
Neural network generating death metal livestream 24/7 [video] - void_nill
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNNmBtNcccE
======
CuriouslyC
Technical death metal is a choices to model, the rhythmic discontinuity heavy
distortion cover a lot of the model artifacts.

